# Hindi: Begging on my knees



## Lika Brown

Guys, I was wondering how to say “I am begging you on my knees”?
(please write in Latin letters, I can't read Hindi) 
Thank you!!


----------



## Nadeem Khan

Main jhuk kar tumse bhikh maangta hu


----------



## Lika Brown

Thank you very much, dear Nadeem!


----------



## Maharaj

Please provide the context


----------



## Lika Brown

Dear Maharaj, I think what Nadeem said is what I was looking for  like "asking someone wholeheartedly to do something"
Thank you for your support and reply though!


----------



## Maharaj

Dear Lika, We don't use that sentence in our conversations that's why I asked, that's direct translation. 
You can rather say "Main jhuk-kar apse request karta hoon" Yes the word 'request' would be used since in India we've almost substituted the Hindi words for it, in the process of using more and more English words in our daily conversations.


----------



## desi4life

If you want to use a Hindi equivalent for "request" a good option is "vintii".


----------



## Dib

Does "begging on one's knee" translate directly to Indian cultural sphere? I certainly understand the expression because of my familiarity to English, but I can think of no Bengali expression that would have the same denotation as well as connotation. I suppose, Hindi would be more Bengali-like than English-like?

One expression that comes to my mind is:
haath joR kar maangnaa / vintii karnaa (Literally: to beg with folded hands). This is probably a little less intense than 'begging on one's knees'. I think there is also a more intense expression which involves holding legs of the addressee (paav pakaR-ke maangnaa? - sorry, I am not totally sure about the exact form... hopefully, a native or more accomplished speaker of Hindi will help us out.)

Final disclaimer: I do believe I have heard these expressions 'in the wild'. But forgive me if I am day dreaming, because very similar expressions exist in Bengali.


----------



## eskandar

Dib said:


> Does "begging on one's knee" translate directly to Indian cultural sphere? I certainly understand the expression because of my familiarity to English, but I can think of no Bengali expression that would have the same denotation as well as connotation. I suppose, Hindi would be more Bengali-like than English-like?


I agree. I think the image of begging on one's knees comes from a Christian milieu whereas your suggestion "haath joR kar maangnaa" (which I've also heard) implies a more familiar image in India.

There's also "aap ke saamne peshaanii ragaRtaa huuN" - implying rubbing one's forehead on the ground before someone in humble supplication.


----------



## Lika Brown

Wow, I got so many wonderful replies!
Thank you all very much for such detailed answers!
This is definitely the best forum for a language learner!
Much respect ..


----------



## Maharaj

Dib said:


> Does "begging on one's knee" translate directly to Indian cultural sphere? I certainly understand the expression because of my familiarity to English, but I can think of no Bengali expression that would have the same denotation as well as connotation. I suppose, Hindi would be more Bengali-like than English-like?
> 
> One expression that comes to my mind is:
> haath joR kar maangnaa / vintii karnaa (Literally: to beg with folded hands). This is probably a little less intense than 'begging on one's knees'. I think there is also a more intense expression which involves holding legs of the addressee (paav pakaR-ke maangnaa? - sorry, I am not totally sure about the exact form... hopefully, a native or more accomplished speaker of Hindi will help us out.)
> 
> Final disclaimer: I do believe I have heard these expressions 'in the wild'. But forgive me if I am day dreaming, because very similar expressions exist in Bengali.



You're spot on, in Hindi we express the feeling in different words. Alas it didn't come to my mind while answering.
Yes "Paanv pakad ke maafi mangna" would be way too intense and the sentence we use is *"Main aapke pair/paanv parhta hoon"*


----------



## Lika Brown

Dear Maharaj, what does *"Main aapke pair/paanv parhta hoon" literally mean?*


----------



## Maharaj

Lika Brown said:


> Dear Maharaj, what does *"Main aapke pair/paanv parhta hoon" literally mean?*



"Pair Padna" means touching the feet.


----------



## desi4life

@Lika Brown do you know how to pronounce the Hindi words? It can be difficult to determine pronunciation in Roman script without a consistent transliteration method. For that reason, there is a transliteration thread on the first page of the Indo-Iranian forum (2nd thread from the top) that can help you pronounce Hindi. Here is the link. Based on that thread the sentence you selected would be transliterated "maiN aapke pair/paaNv paRtaa huuN".


----------



## Fk313

Try this one " Main apne ghootno (knees) pe girke/aakar aapse guzarish/ ilteja karaha/karahi hu.
It's not a very good thing to say bheek mang raha hu in Hindi/Urdu.


----------



## desi4life

Fk313 said:


> Try this one " Main apne ghootno (knees) pe girke/aakar aapse guzarish/ ilteja karaha/karahi hu.



Would Hindi speakers instinctively use the word ilteja (iltijaa)? Vintii and guzaarish seem to be much more common.


----------



## Fk313

desi4life said:


> Would Hindi speakers instinctively use the word ilteja (iltijaa)? Vintii and guzaarish seem to be much more common.


Hindi often uses Urdu words to make it sound beautiful, romantic and poetic. So the people here in India as far as I have seen use a blend of Hindi and Urdu. I dont think there are people in India who speak pure Hindi its always a blend of Urdu and Hindi.


----------



## desi4life

@Fk313 my point wasn't about a blend or purity. I was simply wondering if iltijaa would a be good word choice because it may not be used or understood by many Hindi speakers, especially compared to vintii and guzaarish.


----------



## Fk313

desi4life said:


> @Fk313 my point wasn't about a blend or purity. I was simply wondering if iltijaa would a be good word choice because it may not be used or understood by many Hindi speakers, especially compared to vintii and guzaarish.



You have a point it may not be understood  That's why I put guzarish as well for the speaker to decide.


----------

